# Large schools of shrimp have been seen walking out of the marsh



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

LARGE SCHOOLS OF SHRIMP HAVE BEEN SEEN WALKING OUT OF THE MARSH

Unlike most marine life that swim, Shrimps primary mode of locomotion is walking, â€œnot swimmingâ€ and we are seeing huge schools of shrimp walking out of the marsh because of our latest cold front. With walking shrimp come big flocks of gulls eating them and pointing the way for our fishermen to catch good solid speckled trout. Guide Devon Fontenot reports large groups of birds working from the north end of the lake around Turners Bay all the way down the east side from Hebertâ€™s, Commissary reef to the mouth of lambert Bayou, Fontenot has been catching limits on the early bite throwing live shrimp under a popping cork almost anywhere you see bait. Flounder have been spotty at best but Redfish are another story. Quick limits are coming from around Grand, Lambert and no name bayous also. Check out these pictures from the last few days and you can see them all by clicking here: http://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/


----------

